# Couple more PS90 pics :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Took a few more pics today


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure if I ever posted these here either on this site ....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some good pictures you got there Ship. I never seen a PS 90 in real life. Got a gun show coming up this week and I am going to be looking for one. I just can't imagin how one feels till I get aholed of it. You got to admitt they are different. Good luck with her.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Cool but whats it gonna look like when it grows up??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

nice pics SW:smt083


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Cool but whats it gonna look like when it grows up??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:












:smt033


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> :smt033


Now thats just mean:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

